# I would love to download VI demos



## walkaschaos (Jun 19, 2022)

There is so much awesome soundtrack-quality music just living in embedded web players strewn across various websites etc., don't you think?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 19, 2022)

You can download the MIDI files for most of the demos on the Aaron Venture website.


----------

